# For you Toolmaster and monoset collet guys!



## cincinnati JA (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.craftsmanindustries.com/index.html

Check out their ER collet chucks. I just bought a ER16 chuck from them . Quality stuff it looks like! 

Also there is some straight shank ER collet chucks on eBay right now . Probably the easiest solution for the monoset collets and especially for those of us who can't find a series Adapter . The ER16 series will cover is from 1/32"-3/8" the monosets can cover the rest unless you want to go ER up to 1" which would be the ER40 1/8" - 1" cap.

They have a 1mm approx 1/32 collapsible range so you can really clamp down on tools and especially worn tooling . I have learned a lot of the ER series and I'm pretty impressed . 

Thoughts my friends?


----------



## Cal Haines (Aug 26, 2013)

Do they have ER collet chucks with a Toolmaster/Monoset shank, or what?

_Cal_


----------



## Richard King (Aug 26, 2013)

A good friend of mine specializes in rebuilding Mon-o-sets and has a great supply of collets.
http://www.triplersystems.com/


----------



## cincinnati JA (Aug 27, 2013)

Cal Haines said:


> Do they have ER collet chucks with a Toolmaster/Monoset shank, or what?
> 
> _Cal_



Cal no they don't . I know we already spoke about this on the phone . Come to think about it though I could machine a ER chuck to fit right in the Cincinnati chuck . Thinking about it I could do one from scratch or I could buy one of those morse taper adapters and weld any ER straight shank to it with the TIG . This would probably be a more stable adapter . If I do this I will get a ER40 chuck . In fact I think I will do this. I could probably make a little on the side building these what do you think?


----------



## cincinnati JA (Aug 27, 2013)

Richard King said:


> A good friend of mine specializes in rebuilding Mon-o-sets and has a great supply of collets.
> http://www.triplersystems.com/



Richard thanks for the link! I didn't see any prices or anything about the collets on the site so I will email him to see his prices . Off the top of your head can he match or beat $25 a collet? That's what I'm getting them for now and for a morse taper c series collet I can get them for $35 each right now .


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 27, 2013)

did I tell you I bought three more?  I got CRS brain damage lately.  I got the MT2 for 24 Bucks.  I just replied this somewhere but I have enough work
from 'next door' I figure even adding a buck to a job, by halloween they are paid for.  Now I do not have or ever had ER's my concern is whats up in
the quill?  The correct ones are quite long.  ER's look kinda shortie to me.  Guess its the old good and bad.  R8's ya need a step ladder, monoset quick 
easy but expensive more that a step ladder. Play my cards right one a month or month in a half and momma will never know. Tell her I bought more
grinding disks or something.


----------



## cincinnati JA (Aug 27, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> did I tell you I bought three more?  I got CRS brain damage lately.  I got the MT2 for 24 Bucks.  I just replied this somewhere but I have enough work
> from 'next door' I figure even adding a buck to a job, by halloween they are paid for.  Now I do not have or ever had ER's my concern is whats up in
> the quill?  The correct ones are quite long.  ER's look kinda shortie to me.  Guess its the old good and bad.  R8's ya need a step ladder, monoset quick
> easy but expensive more that a step ladder. Play my cards right one a month or month in a half and momma will never know. Tell her I bought more
> grinding disks or something.



Sam the ER system works a lot like the monoset the collets almost look the same . They have a better clamp down ability and you don't need to worry about breaking a collet as you may with the monoset or so I've heard . Plus I don't have the A adapter so I can't use smaller tooling with the monoset system. I spoke with cal and realized they maybe I should make a proper ER adapter to fit the monoset spindle. 

I will take pics when I get my ER chuck in . I need to figure out a collet system for my lathe as well .


----------



## d-m (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi new guy on the block here just wanted to chime in on the mono-set and er collet topic. I have a tool master with a nut for the mono set collet on the bottom of the quill. if this is the style of your mill then do this remove the snap ring that's holding the tapered ring on the bottom of the nut, buy your self a ER 40 set (or borrow one as I did). machine a new ring and change only the taper that pushes up on the bottom of the ER collet and there you go the bore of the toolmaster quill is is the same taper as the ER 40 OD. It works well the only thing you wont have is the snapping in action of the ER as you normally would with a er nut. I run a ER 32 straight shank in my 1.250 mono set collet but if I need an oddball size or run into a situation were I don't have what I need, I have a friend with a full set inch and metric 40's I made up a ring and keep it in my tool box.This is a nice way of keeping a low profile on the end of the quill also, I have run out of room between the quill and the table on some large projects and the ER 40 saved my butt. If I would have know this trick when I bought my toolmaster years a go I would have just tooled it up with the Er 40 set up and never looked back. Hope this may help someone.
Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 4, 2013)

d-m said:


> Hi new guy on the block here just wanted to chime in on the mono-set and er collet topic. I have a tool master with a nut for the mono set collet on the bottom of the quill. if this is the style of your mill then do this remove the snap ring that's holding the tapered ring on the bottom of the nut, buy your self a ER 40 set (or borrow one as I did). machine a new ring and change only the taper that pushes up on the bottom of the ER collet and there you go the bore of the toolmaster quill is is the same taper as the ER 40 OD. It works well the only thing you wont have is the snapping in action of the ER as you normally would with a er nut. I run a ER 32 straight shank in my 1.250 mono set collet but if I need an oddball size or run into a situation were I don't have what I need, I have a friend with a full set inch and metric 40's I made up a ring and keep it in my tool box.This is a nice way of keeping a low profile on the end of the quill also, I have run out of room between the quill and the table on some large projects and the ER 40 saved my butt. If I would have know this trick when I bought my toolmaster years a go I would have just tooled it up with the Er 40 set up and never looked back. Hope this may help someone.
> Dave



D-M,
I have a nice selection of Monoset collets which I have difficulty getting out of the quill. Perhaps this is User error (me). But I am about ready to consider adopting your set-up. I'm wondering if some pics would help me to understand what you've done. 

Thanks,
Daryl
MN


----------



## d-m (Oct 4, 2013)

wont come out , I have 3 for my quill and they fall out!! The ring is easy duplicate the ring and just match the ER taper on the bottom face I will take a pic next time i'm in the shop. And sitting here thinking about it I also believe it is a bit taller has been a few years but i will post more info
Dave


----------



## d-m (Oct 16, 2013)

Daryl
I really need to apologize here, I have not used that adapter in several years and have been looking for the dang thing for a week furloughed gov worker here.  LOL "I keep it in my tool box so I know were it is "Dumb A&&  Some one shoot me! I even did a up till 2 am clean up with finding that in mind again I apologize for not having a sample to show you.Please ask questions I know I will have to make a new one some day when the need arises but who knows when that will be.
Dave


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 17, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> D-M,
> I have a nice selection of Monoset collets which I have difficulty getting out of the quill. Perhaps this is User error (me). But I am about ready to consider adopting your set-up. I'm wondering if some pics would help me to understand what you've done.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...




No I dont think its user error, many times a small tap with the wrench , but whatever you do do not completely take the nut off, so it will
fall out and smash it self, thats how they got the bad reputation, they will shatter like glass.  and there goes another 40 50 bucks.


----------

